# CNC Router Spindle Motor for router lift?



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

I am curious about CNC Router Spindle Motors. Some time in the future I want to build a new router table with an integrated router lift, and I am wondering why so few people have considered using a CNC Router Spindle Motor for that? What are the drawbacks?

I have come across only one very neat router lift using that type of motor, here is a video showing it:





It seems to me that these routers would be well suited for a DIY router lift, or am I missing something? Prices are also not too bad.

Would love to hear some comments on that.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems like a great idea.

A water cooled spindle would be much quieter than a router motor. And you have options that are more powerful than any 120V router, although you will probably need 240V power. You will need to find or make a mounting bracket. Many spindles have an 80mm diameter. The 1-3/4hp routers are typically 3.5" (88.9mm).

Steve


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

My only concern, if it can be called that, is, will being upside down affect the spindle's performance. (Heat, debris, etc.)

Otherwise it would probably run quieter and longer duty cycle than a typical router.

The initial cost may be higher once you spend for the VFD and the spindle, but it could work out nicely.


----------



## DrTebi (Jun 16, 2009)

After looking at these in a bit more detail, I realized that most CNC routers are water cooled. That is of course an extra complication for a router table setup. And it adds to the cost, as does a VFD.
There are also air cooled models though, but they are pricier than the "normal" woodworking router motor.

I hadn't even thought about the fact that these are normally mounted pointing down. Debris might be an issue, but then again I think they should be pretty well sealed, since I am sure plenty of dust does fly upwards when used in a CNC router as well.

Oh well, just a bit of brainstorming. The router lift shown in the video is really neat, I would love to try to copy that. Although I would prefer mechanical movements, I like that old-school feel, and electronics certainly add more complications.


----------

